# Which Beethoven cycle(s) do YOU own?



## itywltmt

My blog this week discussed *four Beethoven Symphony cycles *I am the proud owner of:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/302-beethoven-cycle-s-do.html

Which ones do you own? Which ones you wish you owned? Anything special you want to share on this topic?


----------



## kv466

Happy to say I've got those Rene Leibowitz and Royal Philharmonic recordings on record as well! My favorite overall although I have other favorites for individual symphonies...I've also got what I think is the first Herbert von Karajan and Berlin Philharmonic recording; IF he made more than one series, not sure...also, Arturo Toscanini conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra; very nice feel to these...love his Eroica...I've also got Gunter Wand with the NDR-Sinfornieorchester and this is a surprisingly awesome set...that's it for me unless there is a complete set in this big box of records I was recently given. Do you know if the Leibowitz recordings are available on cd?...I've only had them on record and tape...other than that I'm curious to know of other fine recordings out there.


----------



## itywltmt

kv466 said:


> Happy to say I've got those Rene Leibowitz and Royal Philharmonic recordings on record as well! My favorite overall although I have other favorites for individual symphonies...I've also got what I think is the first Herbert von Karajan and Berlin Philharmonic recording; IF he made more than one series, not sure...also, Arturo Toscanini conducting the NBC Symphony Orchestra; very nice feel to these...love his Eroica...I've also got Gunter Wand with the NDR-Sinfornieorchester and this is a surprisingly awesome set...that's it for me unless there is a complete set in this big box of records I was recently given. Do you know if the Leibowitz recordings are available on cd?...I've only had them on record and tape...other than that I'm curious to know of other fine recordings out there.


On my blog post, I point out the Leibowitz recordings were re-issued and remastered on the Chesky label (link embedded in my blog, also a link to a torrent if you dare want to download them...)

I know Karajan recorded FOUR Beethoven cycles, and three of them (I think) were with the BPO. I believe his set from the 60's (early stereo) are available at a budget price from DG. Also, you will find his first cycle, with the Philharmonia - I believe the first ever set issued in a box by anybody - as well as most of the Toscanini set (1951, I believe) on Public Domain Classic.


----------



## Amfibius

Which ones do I have? I have full box sets by: 

- Karajan 1960's
- Walter
- Toscanini
- Erich Kleiber
- Haitink
- Abbado
- Bernstein

And also: 

- Various Klemperer
- Various Furtwangler recordings
- Various Herreweghe
- Various Carlos Kleiber
- Bruggen
- Dohnanyi

.. and probably a few more


----------



## joen_cph

*LPs*: 
- Leibowitz (I like the first two movements of IX in particular, but the CD transfer on RCA I heard didn´t catch the interesting horn phrasing for instance), 
- Karajan middle DG, 
- Toscanini; 
*CDs*: 
- Mengelberg, 
- Scherchen except IX.

I´ve also had Blomstedt, Konwitschny, Bernstein/WPO and early Karajan/EMI (all of them skipped),

but own many supplementary recordings (C. & E.Kleiber, Furtwängler, Beecham, Casals, Kletzki, Paray, Mravinsky, Norrington, Vänska and others) and find this to be a reasonably varied collection.

I might sometime invest in the complete Furtwängler/EMI as well.


----------



## kv466

Sorry about that, bud...I tend to scroll when I see too many words all together...yeah, I just looked through those records and sure enough I've got a bunch of various symphonies on different records by Claudio Abbado, Leonard Bernstein and von Karajan...hmmm, I'm gonna go check if Dutoit made one...while I don't know his Beethoven I like just about everything he touches so I'm sure he'd do it justice...good stuff, ya'll.


----------



## Guest

Hmm, I'll try to remember them all:
Paavo Jarvi
Osmo Vanska
von Karajan (the 60's cycle, I think, on DG)
Jos van Immerseel
George Szell
John Eliot Gardiner

At this point I don't find myself craving another cycle.

I quite like the HIP recordings of Gardiner and Immerseel, but my current favorite remains the Vanska cycle on BIS. George Szell also holds a special place in my heart as the first cycle I completed.


----------



## itywltmt

kv466 said:


> Sorry about that, bud...I tend to scroll when I see too many words all together...yeah, I just looked through those records and sure enough I've got a bunch of various symphonies on different records by Claudio Abbado, Leonard Bernstein and von Karajan...hmmm, I'm gonna go check if Dutoit made one...while I don't know his Beethoven I like just about everything he touches so I'm sure he'd do it justice...good stuff, ya'll.


I heard Dutoit's Beethoven in concert with the MSO several times, and I think it sounds "too French". Hey, didn't I say I like "more cowbell" when it comes to Beethoven? (Or maybe you "skipped" that SNL reference because I wrote too many words...)


----------



## annie

complete cycles, i've barenboim, bernstein/nypo, bernstein/vpo, dohnanyi, haitink, harnoncourt, karajan'76, klemperer....and many other 3, 5, 6, 7 and 9s.


----------



## itywltmt

annie said:


> complete cycles, i've barenboim, bernstein/nypo, bernstein/vpo, dohnanyi, haitink, harnoncourt, karajan'76, klemperer....and many other 3, 5, 6, 7 and 9s.


I see you have 3 out my 4...

What is it about the Beethoven "odd numbered" symphonies??? Not much respect for 2, 4,6, 8 (and not much love for #1 either)...


----------



## itywltmt

joen_cph said:


> *LPs*:
> - Leibowitz (I like the first two movements of IX in particular, but the CD transfer on RCA I heard didn´t catch the interesting horn phrasing for instance),
> - Karajan middle DG,
> - Toscanini;
> *CDs*:
> - Mengelberg,
> - Scherchen except IX.
> 
> I´ve also had Blomstedt, Konwitschny, Bernstein/WPO and early Karajan/EMI (all of them skipped),
> 
> but own many supplementary recordings (C. & E.Kleiber, Furtwängler, Beecham, Casals, Kletzki, Paray, Mravinsky, Norrington, Vänska and others) and find this to be a reasonably varied collection.
> 
> I might sometime invest in the complete Furtwängler/EMI as well.


For those of you who want to sample the Mendelberg/Concertgebouw set, and some of the others that were brought up so far, I do recommend visiting "Public Domain Classic", which provides a very broad selection of Beethoven symphony performances. I will be blogging about those at some point...

Here's the link (click on the individual work links for the performances!)
http://public-domain-archive.com/classic/compositions.php?lang=eng&composer_no=4


----------



## Polednice

The first cycle that I ever owned was Charles Mackerras with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic. My partner recently attended a talk given by Jonathan Del Mar (esteemed editor of Beethoven) who said that, although various orchestras advertise to be using his editions, few of those who claim to do so actually do so in full, but he recommended Mackerras as using most of his editions.

When I got quite a thing for the potent Barenboim/Beethoven combination, I ended up buying his cycle with the Berlin Staatskapelle and have listened to his since - with the exception (which should be true for everybody!) of the 5th and 7th, for which I turn to Carlos Kleiber.

Personally, I don't find myself listening to them enough for me to be bothered with more editions, but, unlike a lot of people, I am very fond of the 4th symphony, especially its first movement which I find to be incredibly uplifting.

EDIT: I also own the Abbado, but I never liked it.


----------



## annie

itywltmt said:


> I see you have 3 out my 4...
> 
> What is it about the Beethoven "odd numbered" symphonies??? Not much respect for 2, 4,6, 8 (and not much love for #1 either)...


what's wrong here is i really really don't like barenboim as both a pianist(find him lack of imagination) and conductor(except du pre times) and i find his find his smooth cycle very satisfactory.

i listen to 8 & 4 from time to time but 1 & 2 are very _not_ beethoven


----------



## itywltmt

Polednice said:


> The first cycle that I ever owned was Charles Mackerras with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic. My partner recently attended a talk given by Jonathan Del Mar (esteemed editor of Beethoven) who said that, although various orchestras advertise to be using his editions, few of those who claim to do so actually do so in full, but he recommended Mackerras as using most of his editions.
> 
> When I got quite a thing for the potent Barenboim/Beethoven combination, I ended up buying his cycle with the Berlin Staatskapelle and have listened to his since - with the exception (which should be true for everybody!) of the 5th and 7th, for which I turn to Carlos Kleiber.
> 
> Personally, I don't find myself listening to them enough for me to be bothered with more editions, but, unlike a lot of people, I am very fond of the 4th symphony, especially its first movement which I find to be incredibly uplifting.
> 
> EDIT: I also own the Abbado, but I never liked it.


I have a soft spot for the 4th too.

What you MUST do (and this is especially true for the 4th) is find the vignettes that Bernstein did for his series with the VPO (mentioned in my blog), as YouTube has most of them. His vignette on the 4th is PRICELESS, and shows so much insight...

Now, I am spoiling a planned future post, but you absolutely have to search YouTube for Bernstein's 1954 OMNIBUS broadcast (Nov 14 1954 I believe), were he lectures on the discarded sketches of the 5th. It is a MUST SEE for anyone who is keen on gaining insight on Beethoven's approach to composing. In fact, in the clip I embedded in today's blog, he quotes some of what he says in 1954 almost verbatim.

I tell you Callum (and others), this reminds us just how adept a communicator Bernstein was. I will talk more about that on my blogspot blog on Friday.


----------



## Polednice

itywltmt said:


> I have a soft spot for the 4th too.
> 
> What you MUST do (and this is especially true for the 4th) is find the vignettes that Bernstein did for his series with the VPO (mentioned in my blog), as YouTube has most of them. His vignette on the 4th is PRICELESS, and shows so much insight...
> 
> Now, I am spoiling a planned future post, but you absolutely have to search YouTube for Bernstein's 1954 OMNIBUS broadcast (Nov 14 1954 I believe), were he lectures on the discarded sketches of the 5th. It is a MUST SEE for anyone who is keen on gaining insight on Beethoven's approach to composing. In fact, in the clip I embedded in today's blog, he quotes some of what he says in that 1954 almost verbatim.
> 
> I tell you Callum (and others), this reminds us just how adept a communicator Bernstein was. I will talk more about that on my blogspot blog on Friday.


Thank you very much for these recommendations; I absolutely love coming across these kinds of things. That's why I was particularly delighted to find a 1h 45mins talk on YouTube by Bernstein called 'The Unanswered Question' from 1973.


----------



## itywltmt

annie said:


> i listen to 8 & 4 from time to time but 1 & 2 are very _not_ beethoven


I get that for #1 - I know you don't like me urging you to do anything, but there is a recording (I will review it in a couple of weeks on my blog) of the WoO 4 Piano COncerto that you should listen to (if you don't already have it amonst your many Beethoven paiano concertos) and it sounds more like Mozart than Beethoven.

The 2nd, however, is closer to the 3rd than the 1st, if you ask me. It's more Beethoven than you think.


----------



## annie

itywltmt said:


> I get that for #1 - I know you don't like me urging you to do anything, but there is a recording (I will review it in a couple of weeks on my blog) of the WoO 4 Piano COncerto that you should listen to (if you don't already have it amonst your many Beethoven paiano concertos) and it sounds more like Mozart than Beethoven.
> 
> The 2nd, however, is closer to the 3rd than the 1st, if you ask me. It's more Beethoven than you think.


i have 2 versions of WoO 4...ander and brautigam. it should sound like mozart as beethoven composed it at age 14. it's a good piece to display his pianistic viruosity. i can understand the rondo gives a mozartian feeling but it's the small orchestra requirement and his teacher neefe's influence are the real reasons


----------



## Manxfeeder

I have complete cycles by Gardiner and Toscanini (RCA); I have most of Norrington's and have Symphonies Nos. 3, 4, two 5ths, 6, 7, and three 9ths by Furtwangler and various single recordings. It's not that intentional of a collection; it's just from picking up what I found. 

I'd like to hear Emmanuel Krivine's cycle. Fortunately, it's on Spotify.


----------



## Polednice

Manxfeeder said:


> I'd like to hear Emmanuel Krivine's cycle. Fortunately, it's on Spotify.


I just had a look at that on Spotify - _un_fortunately, all of the tracks are wrongly labelled (currently listening to the last movement of the 6th labelled as the first of the 5th).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Polednice said:


> I just had a look at that on Spotify - _un_fortunately, all of the tracks are wrongly labelled (currently listening to the last movement of the 6th labelled as the first of the 5th).


I'm listening as well. The 5th is labeled as the 4th. That's okay; so far I'm not feeling the love for his interpretation.


----------



## Polednice

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening as well. The 5th is labeled as the 4th. That's okay; so far I'm not feeling the love for his interpretation.


Yeah - in the first few moments, I was impressed by the general sound, but he lost me quite early on.


----------



## Curiosity

Immerseel has the best 5th methinks. Very brisk and powerful.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

itywltmt said:


> *Which Beethoven cycle(s) do YOU own?*


Karajan 62-63
Karajan 76
Solti CSO Digital

As a teen, our household had an "age-of-vinyl" cycle (owned by my sister) with William Steinberg & the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra- a set I had occasion to access. However, I suppose this set has been "deleted" (i.e.: from the catalog) for years and years.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chi_townPhilly said:


> As a teen, our household had an "age-of-vinyl" cycle (owned by my sister) with William Steinberg & the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra- a set I had occasion to access. However, I suppose this set has been "deleted" (i.e.: from the catalog) for years and years.


Wow, that brings back memories. The first classical LP I ever purchased was Steinberg's recording of the 8th and 9th back in '74. I got it at the Wherehouse - wow, another memory.


----------



## annie

Chi_townPhilly said:


> As a teen, our household had an "age-of-vinyl" cycle (owned by my sister) with William Steinberg & the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra- a set I had occasion to access. However, I suppose this set has been "deleted" (i.e.: from the catalog) for years and years.


i have 3, 7, 8 & 9 converted to digital if that's the '72 set you are talking about...










here is a sample, 2nd mv of 9th.

http://kiwi6.com/file/xo34y7211c


----------



## Ralfy

The '63 von Karajan and Bernstein (which came with a Beethoven box set), both from DG.


----------



## haydnfan

'63 Karajan
Cluytens
Monteux (almost complete)
Walter
Zinman
Abbado
Blomstedt
Harnoncourt
Barenboim

PI:
Gardiner
Hogwood
Immerseel
Norrington

I hope to add Haitink/LSO soon.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Immerseel has the best 5th methinks. Very brisk and powerful.

No.










There is no other.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*Complete Sets:*

John Eliot Gardiner
Herbert von Karajan (1960s)
André Cluytens
Josef Krips

Various individual symphonies by:

Karl Böhm
Otto Klemperer
Herbert von Karajan
Wilhelm Furtwangler
George Solti
Carlos Kleiber
Bruno Walter
Leonard Bernstein
Erich Kleiber
Claudio Abbado
Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Ludders

On DVD:

Karajan, Bernstein, Abbado

On CD

Abbado (2009 cycle)
Haitink/LSO Live
Gardiner

I've also got a fair amount of Karajan from the 60's & 70's, (mainly 3,5,7,9) but not an actual full cycle.
I've also got a few different single symphonies by Kleiber, Szell, Barenboim, Furtwangler, Harnoncourt, & Fricsay.

Karajan & Abbado are my overall favourites, but i think Kleiber's 5th is unbeatable.


----------



## Curiosity

Immerseel, Haitink, Harnoncourt, Krivine.


----------



## itywltmt

This has been a fun thread (and the number of visits to the blog have been pretty good too!)

I had heard of many of the cycles quoted in the thread, but was not aware that Andre Cluytens and Pierre Monteux had issued Beethoven cycles on disc - I'll have to go searching for those to have a listen.

I also give a big thumbs up to both Kleibers (father and Son) for their respective _Fifths_. I think this brings up an intrihuing point: would you not agree that the epitome of a great cycle means you think the overall vision may be your favourite whilst individual symphonies may not necessarily be your favourites?

Speaking of Beethoven Symphonies, I posted on my weekly Blogspot blog & podcast a version of the _Seventh _by Bernstein that has special significance, as it is the last public performance he gave before his passing in 1990. This gives you a chance to compare it to the _Seventh _he recorded with the WP in 1978 (YouTube video on my Tuesday blog). He was in failing health, and that may explain some of the darkness and obstinately slow tempo, but the result is still amazing!

Link to the post (and embedded podcast): http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/2011/08/montage-18-this-day-in-music-history.html


----------



## beethovenian

I have the immerseel and karajan set. I find that the immerseel HIP set sounds very clean, every section of the orchestra can be heard clearly. The timpani is a special stand out, it was not drown out by other instruments or sound murky, unlike the karajan set where the strings and winds section are extremely big and are more prominent.

Just a small note, i notice that the fourth movement of symphony 4 and the first movement of Waldstein has the same syncopated bass - Da da . da da da . da da da ....


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

A really old thread but why start a new one?
The Beethoven cycle is some of my all time favorite music. I like different presentations. I have tried out quite a number of them on Amazon prime and spotify . I have acquired then divested myself of several on cd. 

On cd I have:
Szell, Barenboim (most recent), Krips
(It was ultra cheap), Gardiner, Cluytens.

On download:
Lebowitz, Morris, Blomstedt, Walter, Kletzki. 

Ranking them would be tough. I have no favorite so I would group them. In no order: Szell, Blomstedt, Walter, cluytens, Barenboim in the first group. 
Kletzki, Gardiner, Morris next. And the rest in third.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Zinman
Toscanini (~1950)
Monteux
Bernstein NYPO
Szell
Wand
Leibowitz (digital download)
Ferencsik

Fricsay did not leave a complete cycle, but I have what he did leave, which is symphonies 1,3,5,7,8, and 9.


----------



## Bettina

Furtwängler, Bernstein, Solti, Szell, Karajan, Chailly, Abbado.


----------



## Pugg

Bernstein ( twice ) Solti/ Haitink /Muti/ Abbado and Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt , from the back of my head.


----------



## jegreenwood

Toscanini (RCA), Walter (Columbia SO), Szell, HvK (EMI and DG 1963), Klemperer, Masur, Abbado (2 most recent with overlapping 9ths), Haitink (LSO).


----------



## KenOC

Sets readily at hand: Abbado (both), Barenboim, Barshai, Bernstein NYPO, Blomstedt, Boult, Bruggen 2011, Chailly, Gardiner ORR, Haitink LSO, Harnoncourt, Herreweghe, Hogwood, Immerseel, Karajan 1963, Karajan digital, Klemperer, Krips, Leibowitz, Masur, Morris, Norrington Stuttgart, Szell, Thielmann, Toscanini, Tremblay, Vanska, Vriend, Walter, and Zinman. Also the piano cycles by Katsaris and Idil Biret.

There may be others.


----------



## Guest

Karajan 1963-Klemperer(EMI)-Brüggen (philips)-Simon Rattle (EMI)-Zinmann-Norrington(EMI)-Haitink Concertgebouw(philips)-Cluytens-Blomstedt-Sawallisch(EMI)-Solti (Decca analogue) Schmidt Issertsedt Decca



These sets I like the most:
Karajan
Schmidt Isserstedt
Haitink
Klemperer
Brüggen


----------



## hpowders

Wand, Two Toscanini Cycles, Abbado, Chailly, Vänskä and Mackerras.

J.S. Bach's music is where I concentrate my purchasing efforts these days, otherwise who knows how many more Beethoven symphony sets i would have?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Since my last post in 2011, I've picked up a lot of cycles. Personally, I'm interested in what I have in the pile. Let's see:
Toscanini's RCA cycle.
Gardiner
Norrington
Bernstein's first cycle
Furtwangler - as much of a cycle as I can piece together
Karajan - 1963 and 1977
Szell
Harnoncourt
Blomstedt
Wand
The first half of the Weller set (I didn't want to go any further)
Immerseel - a download of a series of live recordings

Wow, is that all?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> ...
> The first half of the Weller set (I didn't want to go any further)
> Immerseel - a download of a series of live recordings


I forgot I picked that up at a library sale for $2 and no booklet. It consists of 1,2,3,4,5, and 7. Missing two good ones. I have not listened to it. Not sure I will.


----------



## Templeton

Barenboim
Böhm
Furtwängler 
Paavo Järvi
Jochum (LSO)
Schmidt-Isserstedt
Szell
Wand
Zinman (part of 60CD Beethoven box set) 

Also have all of the Carlos Kleiber and Fricsay Beethoven symphony recordings; pity that neither ever recorded complete cycles The only other cycles in which I am still really interested are Monteux, Toscanini and possibly Walter, based upon what I have heard to date.


----------



## lluissineu

Everyone Is making lists. This Is mine:

- Cleveland/Szell. (Superb)
- philharmonia/ Sanderling (love it)
- Berlin Staatskapelle/Barenboim. (Right)
- LSO/Haitink. (Very interesting)
- Chicago/Solti (a classical)
- Berlin/Abbado (don't like at all)
- Berlin/Karajan 1963 and 1975 ((simply well)
- Harnoncourt (different).
-Celibidache (not The 1st, but two different recordings of 4th) (wonderful in some of them)

Not all The symphonies:
-kleiber
- Gielen (like them)
- Giulini
-Klemperer (!!)
- Furtwangler 
- Bernstein/Vienna and some NY (5+9) + Boston 7th (my favourite 7th).
-Wand
- Maazel

I listen to the Chailly/Gewandhaus 9th in you tube and it's shuddering ( perhaps not for everyday).


----------



## Guest

lluissineu said:


> Everyone Is making lists. This Is mine:
> 
> - Cleveland/Szell. (Superb)
> - philharmonia/ Sanderling (love it)
> - Berlin Staatskapelle/Barenboim. (Right)
> - LSO/Haitink. (Very interesting)
> - Chicago/Solti (a classical)
> - Berlin/Abbado (don't like at all)
> - Berlin/Karajan 1963 and 1975 ((simply well)
> - Harnoncourt (different).
> -Celibidache (not The 1st, but two different recordings of 4th) (wonderful in some of them)
> 
> Not all The symphonies:
> -kleiber
> - Gielen (like them)
> - Giulini
> -Klemperer (!!)
> - Furtwangler
> - Bernstein/Vienna and some NY (5+9) + Boston 7th (my favourite 7th).
> -Wand
> - Maazel
> 
> I listen to the Chailly/Gewandhaus 9th in you tube and it's shuddering ( perhaps not for everyday).


I suppose that the Sanderling set is a LP box ?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Templeton said:


> ...
> Zinman (part of 60CD Beethoven box set)
> 
> Also have all of the Carlos Kleiber and Fricsay Beethoven symphony recordings; pity that neither ever recorded complete cycles The only other cycles in which I am still really interested are Monteux, Toscanini and possibly Walter, based upon what I have heard to date.


You got the better box set. My box set of 87 Beethoven CDs has a mixed bag of conductors for the symphonies.

Monteux's cycle is from three different orchestras. They recently released the complete cycle in one set and it includes the rehearsal from the Ninth: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013HFUAHC/

Before that you had to buy two double deccas and a separate Ninth, which is what I have, plus there is another Ninth he did in France. May be even a third Ninth, not sure.

There is an older complete cycle, but it is expensive in most listings and I don't know if it would be the same sound quality or not:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BUG25LK


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I have a partial cycle from Klemperer. I have the Karajan 60s cycle. I have the Szell/Cleveland cycle (one of my favorites). And I have the Vanska/Minnesota cycle, which is magnificent.


----------



## lluissineu

Traverso said:


> I suppose that the Sanderling set is a LP box ?


No, Traverso, I got them in cd. I owned the Eroica in cassette (one of my favourite ones in Sanderling's hands- well perhaps I prefer Tennstedt's with LPO-) and I bought them when they were released in cd, many years ago.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've got the Norrington set on Virgin, the 60s Karajan on DG, Barenboim on Warner (originally on Teldec) and Cyprien Katsaris playing Liszt's piano transcriptions of all nine symphonies on Teldec. 

The most I've got by a conductor which doesn't amount to a complete cycle is nos. 1, 2, 4, 5, 7 and 8 by Wyn Morris on IMP (1, 2, 7 and 8) and Carlton (4 and 5).


----------



## Rangstrom

Solti--LP
Leinsdorf--LP (first purchase)
Mengelberg--CD
Klemperer--CD (actually a mix of the mono and stereo sets)
Jochum--CD (EMI)
Furtwangler--LP and CD (one 2nd, multiple for the rest)

An original British review (either Records and Recordings or Gramophone, I forget which) of the Solti/CSO 9th very negatively compared it to the last Toscanini. No one will be listening to the Solti in 20 years he opined. Au contraire says I.


----------



## Ralphus

On CD:

Abbado (Berlin #2)
Chailly
Cluytens
Furtwangler
Gardiner
Gielen
Harnoncourt
Immerseel
Jansons
Kletzki
Konwitschny
Morris
Vanska
Zinman

Download:

Mackerras
Toscanini

My favorite is definitely Harnoncourt. Immerseel and Konwitschny are favorites, too. I would consider Morris and Vanska my most expendable.


----------



## Guest

The 1962 von Karajan/BPO on SACD and Simon Rattle/BPO on hi-res files.


----------



## realdealblues

From memory I have owned 76 Beethoven Symphony Cycles.

Beethoven Symphony Cycles *I still own on CD* (28):

Ansermet
Barenboim (I)
Bernstein (I & II)
Blomstedt
Bohm
Chailly
Cluytens
Furtwangler
Jochum (I, II & III)
Karajan (I, II, III, & IV)
Kegel
Kempe
Klemperer
Kletzki
Kubelik
Monteux
Sawallisch
Szell
Toscanini (I & II)
Walter
Wand

Beethoven Cycles *I Sold* (48):

Abbado (I, II & III)
Barenboim (II)
Bruggen (I & II)
Dausgaard
Davis
Dohnanyi
Ferencsik
Gardiner
Gielen
Giulini
Goodman
Haitink (I, II & III)
Harnoncourt
Hogwood
Immerseel
Jarvi
Jansons
Konwitschny
Krips
Leibowitz
Leinsdorf
Mackerras (I & II)
Marriner
Masur (I & II)
Morris
Muti
Norrington (I & II)
Ormandy
Pletnev
Rattle (I & II)
Scherchen
Schmidt-Isserstedt
Schurict
Solti (I & II)
Vanska
Vriend
Weingartner
Zinman


----------



## SixFootScowl

realdealblues said:


> From memory I have owned 76 Beethoven Symphony Cycles.


Is there any classical work that you have had more intense involvement with? Or even close to this? Something from Wagner perhaps?


----------



## realdealblues

Florestan said:


> Is there any classical work that you have had more intense involvement with? Or even close to this? Something from Wagner perhaps?


In General,
Bach Cello Sonatas, Brandenburg Concertos
Beethoven Piano Sonatas & Piano Concertos
Brahms Symphonies & Piano Concertos
Mahler Symphonies, Das Lied Von Der Erde
Mozart Operas, Symphonies, Requiem, Piano Sonatas & Piano Concertos
Tchaikovsky Symphonies, Piano Concertos
Vivaldi Four Seasons
I do have about a dozen recordings of Wagner's ring.

Symphonies, Piano Sonatas and Piano Concertos are my biggest things. The closest thing to Beethoven Symphonies are my Mahler Symphonies collection probably. I have probably 40 cycles of Brahms Symphonies. And none of those are counting one off recordings or incomplete cycles as I have hundreds of those as well...


----------



## Manxfeeder

realdealblues said:


> Symphonies, Piano Sonatas and Piano Concertos are my biggest things. The closest thing to Beethoven Symphonies are my Mahler Symphonies collection probably. I have probably 40 cycles of Brahms Symphonies. And none of those are counting one off recordings or incomplete cycles as I have hundreds of those as well...


I need to show this to my wife the next time she goes into the listening room and rolls her eyes at the CD stacks.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Is there any classical work that you have had more intense involvement with? Or even close to this? Something from Wagner perhaps?


Or Fidelio for that matter


----------



## CDs

realdealblues said:


> Beethoven Cycles *I Sold* (48):


Any of the 48 you regret selling?


----------



## realdealblues

CDs said:


> Any of the 48 you regret selling?


Not really. Some of them I figure I will be getting back one day. At some point Decca will have a US release of "Soltissimo" the entire recordings of Georg Solti and I will purchase those box sets when they do. I have hopes that RCA will release all of Eugene Ormandy's recordings in a nice box set and will regain those recordings. Now that Warner owns Teldec I hope they release a Christoph Von Dohnanyi box set with all of his Teldec recordings. But I wouldn't be buying those sets just for the Beethoven. That's the reason I have several of the other sets, because they came in big box sets.

When pressed to pick specifics, Wand is my overall favorite for a complete cycle. If I want sharp, discipline then I pull out Szell or Toscanini. If I want to hear the Czech Philharmonic with their unique sound I reach for Kletzki or the Dresden Winds with first class playing I reach for Blomstedt. If I want to hear fast Beethoven (metronome markings) then you can't get better than Chailly in my opinion. For a granite moving mountain I dig out Klemperer. Bohm is there for the fine Viennese playing and majestic quality. Walter is full of joy and love, Bernstein is full of excitement and wonder, Karajan is full of power and beautiful strings. Kubelik was a genius of the podium and his cycle with 9 different orchestras is a must hear. I have enough variety that I am happy.

I don't own any true HIP performances because after many years of reflection, I don't believe Beethoven should be played on period instruments with chamber orchestras. Yes, it's interesting to hear how it sounded at that time but it's more as a novelty. The music itself is built for a larger scope. Beethoven himself said he envisioned larger orchestras to play his music and he was also a very forward thinking person, as all the great composers where. When the fortepiano came out they didn't decide to go back and write music for the Harpsichord. When the Metronome was built Beethoven had to have one and praised it for no longer having to rely only on general Italian words for tempo. As technology advanced, they advanced and there is absolutely no doubt in my mind if Beethoven or Mozart or whomever could hear their works on modern instruments with modern orchestras they would never look back.


----------



## CDs

@realdealblues you should change your name to realdealinformativeposter. Thanks your very detailed posts! Very helpful!


----------



## realdealblues

CDs said:


> @realdealblues you should change your name to realdealinformativeposter. Thanks your very detailed posts! Very helpful!


Haha. Thank you for the kind words. I'm glad if anything I say is of help. I know plenty of members who disagree with me on many things. We all have our own ears, but Beethoven's Symphonies have always fascinated me and I've done so much comparative listening that most people think I am nuts.

I often don't just listen to these cycles once and decide, but half a dozen or a dozen times before making a final verdict on whether to keep it or whether it falls inline with my line of thinking and what I want to hear. Sometimes I do that over several years just to see if it grows on me or after a time if I hear things differently. That's a lot of the fun to me in listening. I like to hear all the different ways a work can be interpreted and decide what I like best and I do that constantly with the works I really love and like I said before I'm really an orchestral work guy. Symphonies, and Piano Concertos dominate my listening along with Solo Piano Works. I also listen to Violin Concerto's etc. but from Bach to Mahler is pretty much where most of my listening occurs.

But I'm always happy to make any comments or recommendations on anything I am familiar with and have done extensive listening with.


----------



## Merl

realdealblues said:


> When pressed to pick specifics, Wand is my overall favorite for a complete cycle. If I want sharp, discipline then I pull out Szell or Toscanini. If I want to hear the Czech Philharmonic with their unique sound I reach for Kletzki or the Dresden Winds with first class playing I reach for Blomstedt. If I want to hear fast Beethoven (metronome markings) then you can't get better than Chailly in my opinion. For a granite moving mountain I dig out Klemperer. Bohm is there for the fine Viennese playing and majestic quality. Walter is full of joy and love, Bernstein is full of excitement and wonder, Karajan is full of power and beautiful strings. Kubelik was a genius of the podium and his cycle with 9 different orchestras is a must hear. I have enough variety that I am happy.


What an excellent summary. Although I have a few different views I totally agree with these sentiments. I thought I had about 20 sets on disc but after a quick count, before, I reckon there's at least 30+ full sets and some partial sets. Of the rest I have about 90% of the recorded complete cycles on my hard drive (I'll count them up one of these days).
Of the ones I still want to hear fully (because I have only partial sets or no recordings) I still need to get full cycles of:

Asahina (Exton set)
Nelson
Jordan
Lombard
Iimori
Georgescu
Tilson-Thomas (have half set)
Albrecht (have half set)
Polizzi
Tamas
Kakhidze
Nanut (have half a set)
Van Zweden
Kuhn

And realdealblues is bang-on with his assessment of Kubelik's set. I love it too. One of my faves. Wise words!


----------



## Merl

Sorry for the double post but I just wanted to add something in the way realdealblues did so eloquently.

If I was asked what my favourite cycle was (at the moment, it's always changing) based on consistency I'd probably go for Kubelik (but on another week it could be Szell, Mackerras, Wand or Blomstedt). He may use 9 different orchestras but with each performance he draws the very best from his players. A truly wonderful set! If I want traditional big-sounding Beethoven I can't get past Blomstedt's (dirt cheap) fabulous set. If I want to hear something unique or quirky I might plump for Pletnev, Scherchen or Norrington (Hannsler). If I want to hear fast Beethoven then I agree that Chailly's set is a killer (the orchestral playing is superb) but if I want a true HIP hit then I go for Immerseel (there's something about that set that I find so appealing). I love Bohm's Germanic qualities and Karajan is powerful, forthright and a true benchmark. For excitement Solti's set is hard to beat and Tremblay's orchestra has youthful exuberance in abundance. If I want a mastery of rhythm I turn to Gardiner and for delicacy and beauty I reach for Jansons. If I want spectacular sound quality then I go for Rattle (BPO), Barenboim (Berlin) and Chailly (again), who sound so impressive with the volume up.

As i said, I may have a lot of Beethoven sets but I'm still making my way through them, revisting them and finding my tastes changing on a daily basis. It's just so wonderful that there are so many different ways to listen this music.


----------



## Pugg

CDs said:


> @realdealblues you should change your name to realdealinformativeposter. Thanks your very detailed posts! Very helpful!


And keeping the Saturday symphony tradition alive I might add. :tiphat:


----------



## NorthernHarrier

I own the Sony cycle with George Szell.


----------



## CDs

Came across this _New York Times_ article from 1990 discussing which Karajan Beethoven Symphony cycle is the best. Interesting read.

http://www.nytimes.com/1990/03/18/a...-vs-karajan-vs-karajan-vs.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Vaneyes

None. I haven't found the perfect box yet. A few come close. Cherry pickin' generally rules.:tiphat:


----------



## Merl

I don't think it is possible to have the 'perfect' box. What many of us go for is a most consistent box that sounds like the versions in our head. I always find it so interesting that so many people have such different views. Some like the grandeur, some love HIP and some like traditional Germanic type readings or pacey blasts thru the repertoire.


----------



## Vaneyes

CDs said:


> Came across this _New York Times_ article from 1990 discussing which Karajan Beethoven Symphony cycle is the best. Interesting read.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1990/03/18/a...-vs-karajan-vs-karajan-vs.html?pagewanted=all


27 years later, still some valid thought. With possible exception of LvB 8, I've always thought the HvK 80's set was a throwaway. Too, I don't hear much of interest in his mono and EMI cycle. 60's and 70's sets present terrific cherry pickin'. That said, one can probably find better Nos. 1, 2, 4, 7, 8 elsewhere. His 9s are uniformly fine, though I prefer Solti '72 for some quirkiness. HvK's 3 (60's), 5 & 6 (70's) are wunderbar. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

Merl said:


> I don't think it is possible to have the 'perfect' box. What many of us go for is a most consistent box that sounds like the versions in our head. I always find it so interesting that so many people have such different views. Some like the grandeur, some love HIP and some like traditional Germanic type readings or pacey blasts thru the repertoire.


Nos. 1 & 2 need a lighter, jauntier approach. One must also be careful with the mustard in 4, 7, 8. LvB was a great mixer-upper, which makes Bruno Walter's so attractive.


----------



## Vaneyes

NorthernHarrier said:


> I own the Sony cycle with George Szell.


Musical, and keeps it moving. However, I think Szell hits his peak with the Overtures. IMO noone betters him there. 
His symphonies are a little too centrist for me, as with Mackerras and others. :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

I have (and aquired in this order): Karajan (63), Bernstein (Sony), Rattle (Emi), Gardiner, and recently ordered Furtwangler.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I picked up some Bernstein Century cds at the Goodwill. The Beethoven Symphonies are with NYPO remastered from the 50's and 60's. The 9th was blah, the 6th very good and some others good.


----------



## CDs

Not that I needed another set but I just picked up Szell's budget set on Sony Classical. 
Hopefully in a few days I'll be adding Karajan '63 cycle as well (the 5 CD/1 blu ray set).


----------



## dillonp2020

Simon Rattle on CD. (Not my favorite)
LSO, Josef Kripps on iTunes. (Better)
HvK (1963) on vinyl as part of my Bicentennial set. (Favorite)


----------



## Merl

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I picked up some Bernstein Century cds at the Goodwill. The Beethoven Symphonies are with NYPO remastered from the 50's and 60's. The 9th was blah, the 6th very good and some others good.


That Bernstein / NYPO 9th is really, really boring. I just cant get on with Bernstein's Beethoven. His Mahler - yes....but not Beethoven. Neither of his sets do anything at all for me.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I previously owned a good number of his cycles. I have kept only three: Karajan/Berlin '63, Walter/Columbia Symphony and Felix Weingartner in mono.


----------



## jim prideaux

have been banging on about Peter Maag's cycle elsewhere on TC......superb in every way and very reasonable second hand copies to be had.


----------



## Pugg

​I am liking this every day a bit more, perhaps not the most refined but the combination of watching and listing, stunning.


----------



## jtbell

I'm a Cleveland fanboy so I have Szell, Maazel and Dohnanyi.

For historical interest I have Furtwängler.

For the "granitic" approach I have Klemperer.

For the HIP approach I have Gardiner.

For a modern set on my favorite label (BIS) I have Vänskä.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Fritz Kobus said:


> Zinman
> Toscanini (~1950)
> Monteux
> Bernstein NYPO
> Szell
> Wand
> Leibowitz (digital download)
> Ferencsik
> 
> Fricsay did not leave a complete cycle, but I have what he did leave, which is symphonies 1,3,5,7,8, and 9.


I picked up a complete Karajan set (copyright 1963) at the last library sale for $4, but haven't listened to it.

Also recently picked up the Rattle VPO cycle and am loving it. Have been listening to it over and over since it arrived last Tuesday (on 6th day now) and can't get enough.


----------



## Red Terror

Quite a few. I rather enjoy this one:


----------



## starthrower

I have Bernstein NYP, and I just got the Bohm symphonies & overtures set. The Bohm sounds great for an almost 50 year old cycle. I do want to pick up a couple more including Chailly and Kletzki


----------



## joen_cph

joen_cph said:


> *LPs*:
> - Leibowitz (I like the first two movements of IX in particular, but the CD transfer on RCA I heard didn´t catch the interesting horn phrasing for instance),
> - Karajan middle DG,
> - Toscanini;
> *CDs*:
> - Mengelberg,
> - Scherchen except IX.
> 
> I´ve also had Blomstedt, Konwitschny, Bernstein/WPO and early Karajan/EMI (all of them skipped),
> 
> ....


Update:

CD Mengelberg
CD Gardiner
CD Skrowaczewski
CD Zinman
CD Karajan 196x
CD Blomstedt
LP Bernstein/NYPO
LP Karajan 197x
LP Toscanini, late set
LP Leibowitz
DW Scherchen/SuiItalO

CD Scherchen/Westminster, except no.9
LP/CD Furtwängler various recordings, except no.2

I don't plan to get any further ones.


----------



## wkasimer

I'm embarassed to admit how many cycles I own....


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> I'm embarassed to admit how many cycles I own....


Not enough cycles to command any respect among the TC Ring addicts, eh?:lol:

I have about eight Ring cycles. I only listen to a couple of them, but keep the rest around to bolster my stature on this site.


----------



## wkasimer

Fritz Kobus said:


> Not enough cycles to command any respect among the TC Ring addicts, eh?:lol:


Actually, so many that I'd be accused of being a glutton, rather than a gourmet...



> I have about eight Ring cycles.


Only eight? And you call yourself a collector?


----------



## SixFootScowl

wkasimer said:


> Actually, so many that I'd be accused of being a glutton, rather than a gourmet...
> 
> Only eight? And you call yourself a collector?


Musical gluttony is strongly encouraged here! I have 25 La Sonnambula on CD and 6 on DVD. Would have more but it would mean buying what I already have. I have many of many other operas too, and Beethoven symphony cycles, and Handel Messiah sets.

Well what can I say, eight Rings is nearly 100 disks. That is a pretty sizable chunk of media anyway.


----------



## premont

wkasimer said:


> Actually, so many that I'd be accused of being a glutton, rather than a gourmet...


I think the distinction here depends upon which cycles we are talking about.

There are rather many quality Beethoven symphony sets, so just collecting quality may result in a large collection.


----------



## Merl

premont said:


> There are rather many quality Beethoven symphony sets, so just collecting quality may result in a large collection.


Tel me about it!


----------



## DavidA

Red Terror said:


> Quite a few. I rather enjoy this one:


I bought this but find it sounds too rushed. Whatever Beethoven's metronome markings, at those speeds it sounds far too rushed in spite of the magnificent playing


----------



## SixFootScowl

premont said:


> I think the distinction here *depends upon which cycles we are talking about.
> *


The distinction of connoisseur vs Philistine.


----------



## Itullian

Well, I've been listening to classical music for many years.
This is what I have.

Bernstein (both)
Szell
Walter
Klemperer Bohm
Karajan (all 3 DGG cycles)
Norrington EMI
Cluytens
Konwitschny
Abbado (earlier Vienna cycle
I'll probably be getting the Barenboim because of the great sound.


----------



## Josquin13

Over the decades, I've collected more Beethoven cycles than the ones listed below, but these are the sets that I still listen to, followed by the specific symphony recordings that I've most treasured from them:

A. Modern instruments:

1. Eugen Jochum--Berlin Philharmonic, Bavarian R.S.O., DG (mono)
2. Eugen Jochum--Concertgebouw Orchestra, Philips--excellent "Eroica" 3rd, 4th, 6th, 8th
3. Eugen Jochum--London Symphony Orchestra, EMI--one of the great 5ths on record, excellent in the 4th, 7th, 8th, & 9th. Superbly remastered by EMI in the Jochum Icon box set. A top cycle, in my view.
4. Rafael Kubelik--various orchestras, DG--a great Concertgebouw 2nd (though Kubelik's Audite 2nd may be even better, it's a close call), excellent 4th (again on both DG & Audite).
5. Bernard Haitink--Concertgebouw Orchestra, Philips--one of the great 5ths on record, excellent 2nd & 9th. However, my favorite Haitink 9th is his 1980 live performance from the Concertgebouw (on Philips)--it's one of the best, despite some variable singing from the soprano in the 4th movement.
6. Kurt Masur--Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra, Phiiips 1--one of the great 4ths on record, & excellent 1, 2, & 3. This is an underrated cycle, in my view, but it's restrained 'classical' approach may not be to all tastes. 
7. Kurt Masur--Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra, Philips 2--one of the best 2nds on record, & another great 4th from Masur (even if I slightly prefer his earlier 4th). I also prefer Masur's excellent live 9th in Leipzig on Berlin Classics to either of his studio 9ths. (Masur's Berlin Classics Missa Solemnis, and Eurodisc Fidelio are wonderful too. He was an erratic conductor, in my estimation, but when he was good, he was very good to great.)
8. Herbert Blomstedt--Staatskapelle Dresden, Berlin Classics--excellent 5th, and one of the great 9ths on record (the Berlin Classics 9th is from 1985, however, there is also a live 1980 Blomstedt Dresden 9th that is just as fine, but maybe not in quite as good sound). Otherwise, it's not a favorite cycle, despite that it was made with my favorite orchestra in the world.
9. Wilhelm Furtwangler--Vienna Philharmonic, Bayeuth Festival Orchestra, Stockholm Philharmonic, EMI--one of the great 5ths, good 6th & 8th, but I prefer other Furtwangler 9ths--such as the actual live Bayreuth performance on Orfeo--to Furtwangler's famous EMI recording from his EMI cycle: which was recorded during the Bayreuth dress rehearsal.
10. Claudio Abbado--Vienna Philharmonic, DG--good 4th, 6th.
11. Bruno Walter--Columbia S.O., Columbia/Sony--good 4th, 6th.

B. HIP on modern instruments:

1. John Nelson--Orchestre Ensemble de Paris, Ambrosie--one of the great 8ths on record, excellent in 1 & 2, and a good 6. Weak, disappointing 4th movement of the 9th, which starts out great, but falls flat in the end.
2. Nikolaus Harnoncourt--Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Teldec--one of the great 2nds on record (& my personal favorite), excellent 6th & 7th, & a good 3rd. Overall, a terrific cycle, but it has a weak 4th & 5th, and only an average 9th.
3. Sir Charles Mackerras--Scottish National Orchestra, Hyperion--excellent 5th.
4. Giovanni Antonini--Kammerorchester Basel, Sony (actually I haven't heard his 9th yet)--good 1, 4.
5. Riccardo Chailly--Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra, Philips--excellent, first rate "Eroica" 3rd (if a bit relentlessly driven), & a very good 7th, with a poorly conducted 5th & 6th, and a mildly disappointing 9th. Great orchestra though.
6. Bernard Haitink--London Symphony Orchestra, LSO Live--excellent 6th, good 9th.

C. Period instruments:

1. Christopher Hogwood--Academy of Ancient Music L'Oiseau Lyre--one of the best 1sts on record, excellent 2, 4, 7.
2. Jos van Immerseel--Anima Eterna Orchestra, Zig-Zag--one of the great 7ths on record (& my personal favorite), excellent 8th.
3. Roger Norrington--London Classical Players, EMI--good 1, 2, 4, 7. I like how Norrington lets the brass and drums play.
4. Frans Bruggen--Orchestra of the 18th Century, Philips (studio)--excellent 1 & 2, good 3, 6, & 7.
5. John Eliot Gardiner--Orchestre de Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Archiv--excellent in the 7th & 9th.

D. I'm still collecting the following individually, or planning to buy the cycles based on You Tube listening--

1. Felix Weingartner--various orchestras, Naxos--excellent 4th.
2. Paul Kletzki--Czech Philharmonic, Supraphon--one of the great 4ths on record.
3. Herman Scherchen--Vienna State Orchestra, 1958, Decca--one of the greatest "Eroica" 3rds ever recorded--from the first conductor to take Beethoven's metronome markings seriously. I'd consider Scherchen to be a very underrated Beethoven conductor, from what I've heard so far. 
4. William Steinberg--Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra--excellent 4th, good 7th.
5. Leonard Bernstein--New York Philharmonic, Sony--one of the best "Eroica" 3rds I've heard (a symphony that trips up most conductors). I prefer it to Bernstein's later Vienna 3rd.
6. Rene Leibowitz, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra--a good "Eroica" 3rd. After Scherchen, Leibowitz was the next conductor to take Beethoven's metronome markings to heart. However, sometimes I dislike his orchestral balances, especially in the 6th, where he drowns out the chirping birds in the 1st movement--a serious mistake, in my view.

E. Incomplete cycles & various individual recordings that I highly value:

--Paul van Kempen, Berlin Philharmonic--one of the great "Eroica" 3rds & 7ths on record. A very underrated Beethoven conductor.
--Igor Markevitch Orchestre Des Concerts Lamoureux, Philips--one of the great 8ths on record, though unfortunately Markevitch didn't have one of the best orchestras to work with. Nevertheless, he was a very fine Beethoven conductor.
--Fritz Reiner Chicago S.O.--one of the great 6ths on record, excellent Eroica, 4th, & 9th.
--George Szell Concertgebouw Orchestra, Philips--a great 5th. IMO, Szell was a different conductor when he got out of Cleveland.
--Erich Kleiber, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Decca--another great 5th--& better than his son in every Beethoven symphony that he conducted.
--Nikolaus Harnoncourt--Concentus Musicus Wien, Teldec--the 4th & 5th symphonies were duds in Harnoncourt's earlier COE cycle, but towards the end of his life he had another go at them, with his long time period orchestra, & this time the results were better.
--Rafael Kubelik--Bavarian Radio S.O. Audite--excellent 2, 4
--Ferenc Fricsay--Berlin Philharmonic, Bavarian State Orchestra DG--one of the great 9ths on record.
--Pablo Casals--Marlboro Festival Orchestra Sony--excellent in the 4th, 6th, & 7th--I particularly like the 'Pastorale' 6th that Casals recorded in the Vermont countryside.
--Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt--Vienna Philharmonic, Decca--he has arguably the best quartet of singers on record in the 9th, but otherwise it isn't one of my favorite cycles.
--Kurt Masur--New York Philharmonic, Teldec--one of the great 5ths on record.
--Arturo Toscanini--two excellent, riveting Eroicas.
--Evgeny Mravinsky--Lennigrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Erato--a great 6th (I intend to explore Mravinsky's Beethoven more thoroughly, as it's a recent discovery, & he had a great orchestra).
--Serge Koussevitsky--BSO--a fascinating "Eroica", as he holds the "death note" in the 3rd movement even longer than Furtwangler. The period conductors don't know it's there.
--Lovro von Matacic--Czech Philharmonic, NHK S.O. Denon/Supraphon--an excellent 3rd.
--Eduard von Beinum--Concertgebouw Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra Philips, BBC, Eloquence--a great 2nd, excellent Eroica. 
--Daniel Grossmann--Ensemble 28--an excellent period "Eroica" 3rd, that seeks to replicate the premiere performance conducted by Beethoven, in the actual venue where the Eroica was first performed. It's definitely worth hearing (& is on You Tube).

Many of the above recommended recordings can be heard for free on You Tube.


----------



## Merl

Totally with you about Scherchen (I love his pacing, phrasing and messing with tempos, Josquin13) and Markevitch and Lamoreux recorded a fantastic 5th and 8th (a desert island disc of mine). I'm not a great fan of either of Masur's cycles but they're OK. His second attempt at the 8th is really good though. Glad you mentioned Steinberg too. Another excellent cycle and with the Mahler arrangement of the 9th.


----------



## Art Rock

Seventies' Karajan on DG. No inclination to explore others.


----------



## gellio

I have the Chailly, Karajan, Solti, Gardiner and Barenboim. After getting Harnoncourt’s Schubert Cycle this weekend and being totally bowled over by it, I decided to get his Beethoven Cycle. I’ve listened to the 3rd, 5th, and my favorite the 6th. Much to enjoy so far, even though the 1st mov’t of the 6th is a tad slow for my tastes, but it’s beautiful nonetheless.

Gardiner is, and will always be, my favorite.
Chailly is pretty darn good. Glorious playing and I like the tempos.
Karajan is ok. I’ve always been underwhelmed here. Maybe because his tempo in the 1st mov’t of the 6th is so fast.
Solti is quite great. Underrated IMO.
Barenboim is a total snoozer. I never listen to it.


----------



## jim prideaux

Gardiner
Barenboim
Harnoncourt
Maag
van Immerseel

access to Kletzki on 'hard drive'


----------



## DavidA

gellio said:


> I have the Chailly, Karajan, Solti, Gardiner and Barenboim. After getting Harnoncourt's Schubert Cycle this weekend and being totally bowled over by it, I decided to get his Beethoven Cycle. I've listened to the 3rd, 5th, and my favorite the 6th. Much to enjoy so far, even though the 1st mov't of the 6th is a tad slow for my tastes, but it's beautiful nonetheless.
> 
> Gardiner is, and will always be, my favorite.
> Chailly is pretty darn good. Glorious playing and I like the tempos.
> Karajan is ok. I've always been underwhelmed here. Maybe because his tempo in the 1st mov't of the 6th is so fast.
> Solti is quite great. Underrated IMO.
> Barenboim is a total snoozer. I never listen to it.


I can't see how you can like the tempi in the Chaiily performances (all of which seem to me too fast) while saying that Karajan is too fast in the first movement of the pastoral.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I have 36 complete cycles.
Osmo Vänskä: Minnesota Orchestra
Multi Philadelphia Orchestra
Klemperer: Philarmonia Orchestra
Munch: Boston Symphony
Dohnányi Cleveland Orchestra
Szell: Cleveland Orchestra
Rattle: Vienna
Toscanini: 1939 NBC Symphony Orchestra
Norrington: London Players
Hogwood: Academy of Ancient Music
Brüggen: Orchestra of the 18th century (1st)
Jarvi: Deutsches Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Blomstedt: Staatskapelle Dresden
Cluytens: Berlin Philarmonic
Furtwängler: a couple different orchestras
Jochum: London Symphony
Abbado: Vienna
Skrowaczewski: Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
Weller: City of Birmingham Orchestra
Monteux: cycle has 3 orchestras
Gardiner: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
Wand: NDR-Sinfonieorchester
Bernstein: New York Philharmonic
Zinman: Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
Karajan: 60' and 70's
Kegel Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra
Walter Columbia Symphony
Morris: Londony Symphony
Leibowitz: Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Haitink: London Symphony
Ferencsik: Hungarian State Orchestra
Konwitschny: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Weil: Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

realdealblues said:


> From memory I have owned 76 Beethoven Symphony Cycles.
> 
> Beethoven Symphony Cycles *I still own on CD* (28):
> 
> Ansermet
> Barenboim (I)
> Bernstein (I & II)
> Blomstedt
> Bohm
> Chailly
> Cluytens
> Furtwangler
> Jochum (I, II & III)
> Karajan (I, II, III, & IV)
> Kegel
> Kempe
> Klemperer
> Kletzki
> Kubelik
> Monteux
> Sawallisch
> Szell
> Toscanini (I & II)
> Walter
> Wand
> 
> Beethoven Cycles *I Sold* (48):
> 
> Abbado (I, II & III)
> Barenboim (II)
> Bruggen (I & II)
> Dausgaard
> Davis
> Dohnanyi
> Ferencsik
> Gardiner
> Gielen
> Giulini
> Goodman
> Haitink (I, II & III)
> Harnoncourt
> Hogwood
> Immerseel
> Jarvi
> Jansons
> Konwitschny
> Krips
> Leibowitz
> Leinsdorf
> Mackerras (I & II)
> Marriner
> Masur (I & II)
> Morris
> Muti
> Norrington (I & II)
> Ormandy
> Pletnev
> Rattle (I & II)
> Scherchen
> Schmidt-Isserstedt
> Schurict
> Solti (I & II)
> Vanska
> Vriend
> Weingartner
> Zinman


I am surprised you kept the Kegel cycle.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

In descending order of preference:
Karajan 1977 (on Blu-Ray Audio)
Gardiner 1994
Karajan 1985
Karajan 1963
Chailly 2011
Wyn Morris 2017 (for 99 cents I couldn't resist)
Bernstein 1979


----------



## realdealblues

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I am surprised you kept the Kegel cycle.


I personally think that cycle is better than it's been given credit for. Rhythms are tight and most of the performances are excitedly driven. Before some of these companies like Brilliant Classics started releasing great cycles like Blomstedt's for $10-15, and long before Sony did their cardboard box reissues of Szell's cycle at around the same price point, this was one of the best, if not the best budget cycle out there. All the great cycles years ago were very expensive ($40 or more), but Kegel put out a pretty excellent cycle considering he didn't have the Berlin Philharmonic or Vienna or Cleveland or New York or the Staatskapelle Dresden at his disposal, and you could get it for a song and a dance. I think I paid around $15 for it initially. I still like to dig it out from time to time because despite only being remembered as an East German Communist, Kegel was a fine conductor trained under Karl Bohm.


----------



## Emperor of the North

I have both the Cleveland Orchestra (von Dohnanyi/Telarc) set and The Academy of Ancient Music (Hogwood). I am always looking at and for others that might pique my interest a bit, but am pleased with both sets I already own.


----------



## Knorf

Here are those complete sets I've kept:

Abbado/Berlin I (CD)
Abbado/Berlin II (DVD)
Haitink/LSO (SACD)
Immerseel/Anima Eterna (CD)
Jansons/BRSO (CD)
Karajan/Berlin, 60s (Blu-ray Pure Audio)
Karajan/Berlin, 80s (digital download)
Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken (CD)
Steinberg/Pittsburgh (CD)
Szell/Cleveland (CD)


----------



## Kreisler jr

all on CD

Scherchen/Archipel (Westminster)
Cluytens/Berliner Phil
Karajan/Berliner Phil 1962
Bernstein/mix between NY and Vienna
Wand/NDR
Gielen/SWF
Norrington/LCP
Brüggen/Orch. 18th cent
Harnoncourt/CoEurope
Chailly/Leipzig

incomplete
Weingartner/Naxos (w/o 1+2)
Toscanini/RCA/Naxos (w/o 6)


----------



## jim prideaux

I have just taken delivery of Paavo Jarvi Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie cycle.....

HvK-last one (silver box)
Harnoncourt-COE
Barenboim-Staatskapelle Berlin
Gielen-SWR
Skrow'-SWR
Norrington-SWR
Maag-Obscure Italian band......
Wand-NDR
Immerseel-Anima Eterna
Davis-Dresden
Abbado-BPO
Gardiner-ORR

and various recordings of individual symphonies (ie Walter)

.....and it needs to stop.....there....now!

Maag remains one of my real favourites as well, ironic considering the big hitters that also figure on the above list!


----------



## Kreisler jr

I forgot that I have P. Järvi on DVD because I have never listened to it...


----------



## CnC Bartok

My Sets:

Berlin PO/Claudio Abbado 
Basel CO/ Giovanni Antonini
New York PO/Leonard Bernstein
Beethoven Orchestra Bonn/Stefan Blunier
Vienna PO/Karl Bohm ***
O 18th century/Frans Bruggen
Leipzig Gewandhaus/Riccardo Chailly
Berlin PO/André Cluytens ***
Staatskapelle Dresden/Colin Davis
Eszterhazy Sinfonia/Bela Drahos
Hungarian State O/Janos Ferencsik
Danish Chamber O/Adam Fischer ***
Various Os/Wilhelm Furtwangler
ORR/John Eliot Gardiner
SWR SO/Michael Gielen ***
Hannover Band/Roy Goodman
London SO/Bernard Haitink
CO of Europe/Nikolas Harnoncourt
AAM/Christopher Hogwood
Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel ***
Berlin PO/Bavarian RSO/Eugen Jochum
Concertgebouw O/Eugen Jochum
London SO/Eugen Jochum ***
Philharmonia O/Herbert Von Karajan (EMI)
Berlin PO/Herbert Von Karajan (DGG 1960s)
Berlin PO/Herbert Von Karajan (DGG 1970s) ***
Berlin PO/Herbert Von Karajan (DGG 1980s)
Munich PO/Rudolf Kempe
Philharmonia O/Otto Klemperer
Czech PO/Paul Kletzki ***
Leipzig Gewandhaus/Franz Konwitschny
London PO/Josef Krips
Chambre Philharmonique/Emmanuel Krivine ***
Various/Rafael Kubelik 
O di Padova/Peter Maag ***
Liverpool PO/Charles Mackerras
Concertgebouw O/Mengelberg
Sinf.Varsovia/Yehudi Menuhin
Various/Pierre Monteux
London SO/Wyn Morris ***
London Classical Players/Roger Norrington
Russian NO/Mikhail Pletnev
Polish CPO/Wojciech Rajski ***
Vienna PO/Simon Rattle
Vienna State Opera, Royal PO/Hermann Scherchen
Vienna PO/Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt ***
O de Paris/Carl Schuricht
Saarbrucken PO/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski ***
Chicago SO/Georg Solti ***
Pittsburgh SO/William Steinberg
Cleveland O/George Szell
NBC SO/Arturo Toscanini
Minnesota O/Osmo Vanska
Netherlands SO/Jan Willem de Vriend
New York PO/Bruno Walter
Columbia SO/Bruno Walter
NDR SO/Gunther Wand
Various/Felix Weingartner
Tonhalle Zurich/David Zinman

I've put some stars against the ones I really love.....!


----------



## Merl

I darent put a list up. It's bigger than this page. Lol :lol:


----------



## Knorf

Merl said:


> I darent put a list up. It's bigger than this page. Lol :lol:


You'd bring the entire Internet to its knees.


----------



## Nipper

My collection has expanded quite a bit since the pandemic began. I think it will level off now. They all have something to recommend, though there are four or five that I could cull and not miss terribly.

Abbado/BPO (DVD)
Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin
Bernstein/NYPO
Bernstein/VPO
Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden
Blomstedt/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Böhm/VPO
Brüggen/Orchestra of the 18th century (1st)
Chailly/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cluytens/BPO
Furtwängler/VPO, BPO, Philharmonia
Gardiner/ORR
Haitink/LSO
Harnoncourt/COE
Järvi/Deutsches Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Jochum/BPO, BRSO
Jochum/Concertgebouw
Jochum/LSO
Karajan/Philharmonia
Karajan/BPO 60s (Blu-ray)
Karajan/BPO 70s (Blu-ray)
Karajan/BPO 80s
Klemperer/Philarmonia
Konwitschny/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Mackerras/RLPO
Monteux/VPO, LSO, Concertgebouw
Multi/Philadelphia
Norrington/SWRSO - Stuttgart
Reiner*/CSO, Pittsburgh
Schmidt-Isserstedt/VPO
Schuricht/Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire
Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken RSO
Solti/CSO 70s
Szell/Cleveland
Toscanini/NBC 50s
Vänskä/Minnesota
Walter/Columbia SO
Wand/NDRSO

*missing the 4th


----------



## Heck148

Nipper said:


> Reiner*/CSO, Pittsburgh
> 
> *missing the 4th


There is a Reiner LvB #4 - live performance [4/58] on a CSO archival release - A friend taped it and sent it to me....It's really excellent....I wish CSO would re-release it....

There are CSO videos ['54] of Syms 7 and 2, WGN-TV Telecast concerts - both really excellent, They are my preferred versions of Reiner recordings for these works.


----------



## Nipper

Heck148 said:


> There is a Reiner LvB #4 - live performance [4/58] on a CSO archival release - A friend taped it and sent it to me....It's really excellent....I wish CSO would re-release it....
> 
> There are CSO videos ['54] of Syms 7 and 2, WGN-TV Telecast concerts - both really excellent, They are my preferred versions of Reiner recordings for these works.


Yes, I regularly check several used music sources online for a copy of that CSO LvB #4. It's a bit of a holy grail for my collection.


----------



## premont

Nipper said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit since the pandemic began. I think it will level off now. They all have something to recommend, though there are four or five that I could cull and not miss terribly.
> 
> Abbado/BPO (DVD)
> Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin
> Bernstein/NYPO
> Bernstein/VPO
> Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden
> Blomstedt/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> Böhm/VPO
> Brüggen/Orchestra of the 18th century (1st)
> Chailly/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> Cluytens/BPO
> Furtwängler/VPO, BPO, Philharmonia
> Gardiner/ORR
> Haitink/LSO
> Harnoncourt/COE
> Järvi/Deutsches Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
> Jochum/BPO, BRSO
> Jochum/Concertgebouw
> Jochum/LSO
> Karajan/Philharmonia
> Karajan/BPO 60s (Blu-ray)
> Karajan/BPO 70s (Blu-ray)
> Karajan/BPO 80s
> Klemperer/Philarmonia
> Konwitschny/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> Mackerras/RLPO
> Monteux/VPO, LSO, Concertgebouw
> Multi/Philadelphia
> Norrington/SWRSO - Stuttgart
> Reiner*/CSO, Pittsburgh
> Schmidt-Isserstedt/VPO
> Schuricht/Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire
> Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken RSO
> Solti/CSO 70s
> Szell/Cleveland
> Toscanini/NBC 50s
> Vänskä/Minnesota
> Walter/Columbia SO
> Wand/NDRSO
> 
> *missing the 4th


I probably - didn't count since long - own about 50 sets. It's precisely that every set has got something to recommend, that it's difficult to cull anything of it.


----------



## D Smith

I think I posted to this thread years ago. These are the complete sets I have currently. I could cull a few of these but most have value. I've listened to Karajan 63 the most since I've had it the longest. I'm saving my pennies to get the second volume of the Savall set which I think is marvelous.

Abbado, Berlin
Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin
Bernstein, New York
Blomstedt, Staatskapelle Dresden
Cluytens, Berlin
Drahos, Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia
Fischer, Danish Chamber Orchestra
Haitink, LSO
Harnoncourt, COE
Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge
Jochum, Berlin, Bavarian
Jochum, Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam
Karajan, Philharmonia 50s
Karajan, Berlin 60s
Karajan, Berlin 70s
Karajan, Berlin 80s
Masur, Leipzig
Reiner. Chicago
Schuricht, Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire
Szell, Cleveland
Skrowaczewski, Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra
Steinberg, Pittsburg
de Vriend, Netherlands
Walter, Columbia
Wand, NDR


----------



## Leo1277

Roughly in order of my preference:
Furtwängler (all 9, but with different orchestras, mostly Berlin and Vienna Philharmonic)
Bernstein Vienna Philharmonic
Karajan 60s
Karajan 70s
Karajan 80s


----------



## Kiki

CnC Bartok said:


> My Sets:
> 
> Berlin PO/Claudio Abbado
> Basel CO/ Giovanni Antonini
> New York PO/Leonard Bernstein
> Beethoven Orchestra Bonn/Stefan Blunier
> Vienna PO/Karl Bohm ***
> O 18th century/Frans Bruggen
> Leipzig Gewandhaus/Riccardo Chailly
> Berlin PO/André Cluytens ***
> Staatskapelle Dresden/Colin Davis
> Eszterhazy Sinfonia/Bela Drahos
> Hungarian State O/Janos Ferencsik
> Danish Chamber O/Adam Fischer ***
> Various Os/Wilhelm Furtwangler
> ORR/John Eliot Gardiner
> SWR SO/Michael Gielen ***
> Hannover Band/Roy Goodman
> London SO/Bernard Haitink
> CO of Europe/Nikolas Harnoncourt
> AAM/Christopher Hogwood
> Anima Eterna/Jos van Immerseel ***
> Berlin PO/Bavarian RSO/Eugen Jochum
> Concertgebouw O/Eugen Jochum
> London SO/Eugen Jochum ***
> Philharmonia O/Herbert Von Karajan (EMI)
> Berlin PO/Herbert Von Karajan (DGG 1960s)
> Berlin PO/Herbert Von Karajan (DGG 1970s) ***
> Berlin PO/Herbert Von Karajan (DGG 1980s)
> Munich PO/Rudolf Kempe
> Philharmonia O/Otto Klemperer
> Czech PO/Paul Kletzki ***
> Leipzig Gewandhaus/Franz Konwitschny
> London PO/Josef Krips
> Chambre Philharmonique/Emmanuel Krivine ***
> Various/Rafael Kubelik
> O di Padova/Peter Maag ***
> Liverpool PO/Charles Mackerras
> Concertgebouw O/Mengelberg
> Sinf.Varsovia/Yehudi Menuhin
> Various/Pierre Monteux
> London SO/Wyn Morris ***
> London Classical Players/Roger Norrington
> Russian NO/Mikhail Pletnev
> Polish CPO/Wojciech Rajski ***
> Vienna PO/Simon Rattle
> Vienna State Opera, Royal PO/Hermann Scherchen
> Vienna PO/Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt ***
> O de Paris/Carl Schuricht
> Saarbrucken PO/Stanislaw Skrowaczewski ***
> Chicago SO/Georg Solti ***
> Pittsburgh SO/William Steinberg
> Cleveland O/George Szell
> NBC SO/Arturo Toscanini
> Minnesota O/Osmo Vanska
> Netherlands SO/Jan Willem de Vriend
> New York PO/Bruno Walter
> Columbia SO/Bruno Walter
> NDR SO/Gunther Wand
> Various/Felix Weingartner
> Tonhalle Zurich/David Zinman
> 
> I've put some stars against the ones I really love.....!


Looking at those stars, you have a very wide range of favourites! Cool!


----------



## CnC Bartok

Kiki said:


> Looking at those stars, you have a very wide range of favourites! Cool!


Well Beethoven isn't exactly a one-trick composer, is he?!


----------



## Kiki

CnC Bartok said:


> Well Beethoven isn't exactly a one-trick composer, is he?!


Absolutely. While I listen to mostly HIP these days (Krivine is still my favourite, followed by Savall/A.Fischer), I wouldn't want to part with my Jansons/Haitink or Toscanini/Weingartner.


----------



## jim prideaux

Just realised that Michael Gielen is missing from previous posts which I do find surprising!


----------



## CnC Bartok

jim prideaux said:


> Just realised that Michael Gielen is missing from previous posts which I do find surprising!


Well, I gave him three stars, the equivalent of a smiley face in the classical world of emojis! Gielen tends to get similar for nearly everything he did, mind, and I have even been enjoying the recently released Post-1945 box in the Edition, some interesting stuff in there.


----------



## Becca

My complete Beethoven symphony cycles in order of preference...


----------



## jim prideaux

CnC Bartok said:


> Well, I gave him three stars, the equivalent of a smiley face in the classical world of emojis! Gielen tends to get similar for nearly everything he did, mind, and I have even been enjoying the recently released Post-1945 box in the Edition, some interesting stuff in there.


Apologies....missed it!

but mention of Gielen is limited


----------



## Kreisler jr

I mentioned Gielen/SWR (EMI) further above. It was not well distributed and, I believe, has been overshadowed by so many others appearing in the last ~25 years, among them such as Paavo Järvi or Chailly that also combine very fast tempi with modern instruments.


----------



## Forster

Becca said:


> My complete Beethoven symphony cycles in order of preference...


So...you don't own any cycles?...have no preference?...don't like Beethoven?....??


----------



## Forster

John Eliot Gardner
Toscanini
Barenboim

Oops...not in order of preference. Just the only three complete cycles.

I have other individual symphonies from Karajan, Kleiber, Zinman, Fricsay, Mackerras, Haitink, Rattle, Runnicles, Ticciati, Chailly.

That's probably more than enough.


----------



## pianozach

I've had a 5-CD set from *Janos Ferencsik: Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra* for quite some time. No idea why I chose that one, or even if it's a good performance of any or all of them.

CD 1: 5 & 4
CD 2: 3 & 8
CD 3: 7 & 1
CD 4: 6 & 2
CD 5: 9


----------



## JB Henson

Noticed I haven't contributed to this thread yet...I think...

VINYL:

Toscanini
Krips
Karajan 1960s
Schmidt-Isserstedt (London, just the individual releases in a slipcase)
Steinberg (Sine Qua Non pressing)
Bohm
Szell
Solti (Chicago, 70s)

CD:

Karajan 60s
Karajan 70s
Harnoncourt
Szell

Assorted other recordings:

Fricsay 9th (CD)
Karajan 5th (Philharmonia Cycle, mono)
Kleiber 5th and 7th (CD)
Bohm 9th (Cassette)
Dorati 5th, 6th, and 7th (CD)
Walter 3rd (CD)
Walter 4th, 5th (Vinyl)
Reiner 5th (Vinyl)
Stokowski 6th (Vinyl, Fantasia version)
Stokowski 9th (Vinyl, Phase 4)
Ormandy 3rd (Vinyl, RCA Digital)
Ormandy 9th (Vinyl, CBS Great Performances)
Bernstein 6th (CD, Israel)
Paray 6th (Vinyl)
Davis 5th and 8th (Vinyl)
Casals 8th (Vinyl)
Furtwangler 3,5,7 (Vinyl)


----------



## SixFootScowl

pianozach said:


> I've had a 5-CD set from *Janos Ferencsik: Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra* for quite some time. No idea why I chose that one, or even if it's a good performance of any or all of them.
> 
> CD 1: 5 & 4
> CD 2: 3 & 8
> CD 3: 7 & 1
> CD 4: 6 & 2
> CD 5: 9


Here is a review (much more detail, even symphony by symphony, here):


> As a general comment across the cycle, Ferencsik coaxes some wonderfully balanced sonorities from his orchestra and brings out detail in the more lyrical passages with an affectionate warmth. Beethoven's more dynamic writing, though, often fails to catch fire, though I wonder to what extent this is due to Ferencsik's preferred tempi and to what extent it is a product of the orchestra's limitations. The Hungarian State Orchestra is not a bad band. Its wind soloists have plenty of character and the horns are sensitive, but the strings - in particular the violins - are frequently plagued by flawed intonation. The sound quality of the recordings is also variable.


----------



## Nipper

Nipper said:


> My collection has expanded quite a bit since the pandemic began. I think it will level off now. They all have something to recommend, though there are four or five that I could cull and not miss terribly.
> 
> Abbado/BPO (DVD)
> Barenboim/Staatskapelle Berlin
> Bernstein/NYPO
> Bernstein/VPO
> Blomstedt/Staatskapelle Dresden
> Blomstedt/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> Böhm/VPO
> Brüggen/Orchestra of the 18th century (1st)
> Chailly/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> Cluytens/BPO
> Furtwängler/VPO, BPO, Philharmonia
> Gardiner/ORR
> Haitink/LSO
> Harnoncourt/COE
> Järvi/Deutsches Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
> Jochum/BPO, BRSO
> Jochum/Concertgebouw
> Jochum/LSO
> Karajan/Philharmonia
> Karajan/BPO 60s (Blu-ray)
> Karajan/BPO 70s (Blu-ray)
> Karajan/BPO 80s
> Klemperer/Philarmonia
> Konwitschny/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> Mackerras/RLPO
> Monteux/VPO, LSO, Concertgebouw
> Multi/Philadelphia
> Norrington/SWRSO - Stuttgart
> Reiner*/CSO, Pittsburgh
> Schmidt-Isserstedt/VPO
> Schuricht/Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire
> Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken RSO
> Solti/CSO 70s
> Szell/Cleveland
> Toscanini/NBC 50s
> Vänskä/Minnesota
> Walter/Columbia SO
> Wand/NDRSO
> 
> *missing the 4th


How could I forget Kletzki/CPO? It's one of my favorites.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> I have just taken delivery of Paavo Jarvi Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie cycle.....
> 
> HvK-last one (silver box)
> Harnoncourt-COE
> Barenboim-Staatskapelle Berlin
> Gielen-SWR
> Skrow'-SWR
> Norrington-SWR
> Maag-Obscure Italian band......
> Wand-NDR
> Immerseel-Anima Eterna
> Davis-Dresden
> Abbado-BPO
> Gardiner-ORR
> 
> and various recordings of individual symphonies (ie Walter)
> 
> .....and it needs to stop.....there....now!
> 
> Maag remains one of my real favourites as well, ironic considering the big hitters that also figure on the above list!


Just realised....forgot to include the two Mackerras cycles ( Hyperion/SCO and RLPO)

DEFINITELY STOPPING NOW!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

I'm now down to two sets only: Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic recorded in 1961/62 and released in 1963...and Walter/Columbia Symphony, recorded in 1958/59 and released in 1959.


----------



## Monica

Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia on Naxos.


----------



## Forster

From a review posted by jim prideaux...



> Ferencsik coaxes some wonderfully balanced sonorities from his orchestra


What is meant by 'sonorities'? I've looked it up but I'm not convinced that the word isn't really just a bit of posh for 'sounds'.


----------



## Malx

Forster said:


> From a review posted by jim prideaux...
> 
> What is meant by 'sonorities'? I've looked it up but I'm not convinced that the word isn't really just a bit of posh for 'sounds'.


Sonorities - 'sonority of an instrument or voice is the colour, character or quality of sound it produces' so maybe just a bit more than sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^do not recall posting that comment.....looks like I must have been in a twisty mood that day!
(and not really sure why I am being 'quoted')

Recently decided to stop buying Beethoven cycles......but listening now to the Blunier 4th and 7th...might have to reconsider!


----------



## Forster

jim prideaux said:


> ^^^^^do not recall posting that comment.....looks like I must have been in a twisty mood that day!
> (and not really sure why I am being 'quoted')
> 
> Recently decided to stop buying Beethoven cycles......but listening now to the Blunier 4th and 7th...might have to reconsider!


Eek! Sorry jim - not sure why I attributed this to you when it was SixFootScowl.



SixFootScowl said:


> Originally Posted by *pianozach*
> 
> I've had a 5-CD set from *Janos Ferencsik: Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra* for quite some time. No idea why I chose that one, or even if it's a good performance of any or all of them.
> 
> CD 1: 5 & 4
> CD 2: 3 & 8
> CD 3: 7 & 1
> CD 4: 6 & 2
> CD 5: 9
> 
> Here is a review (much more detail, even symphony by symphony, here):
> 
> As a general comment across the cycle, *Ferencsik coaxes some wonderfully balanced sonorities from his orchestra* and brings out detail in the more lyrical passages with an affectionate warmth. Beethoven's more dynamic writing, though, often fails to catch fire, though I wonder to what extent this is due to Ferencsik's preferred tempi and to what extent it is a product of the orchestra's limitations. The Hungarian State Orchestra is not a bad band. Its wind soloists have plenty of character and the horns are sensitive, but the strings - in particular the violins - are frequently plagued by flawed intonation. The sound quality of the recordings is also variable.


----------



## marlow

I have all four of Karajan’s but the 1983 is a bit of a waste of time (apart from 3) as no real improvement on the others.


----------



## Merl

marlow said:


> I have all four of Karajan's but the 1983 is a bit of a waste of time (apart from 3) as no real improvement on the others.


There's 6 cycles not 4. Two of them are rarer live cycles (66 and 77). I reviewed one in my LVB cycle reviews. The other I've yet to review (but I have both). I believe the Karajan estate have access to another full live cycle but they're holding it back for now.


----------



## Kiki

Merl said:


> There's 6 cycles not 4. Two of them are rarer live cycles (66 and 77). I reviewed one in my LVB cycle reviews. The other I've yet to review (but I have both). I believe the Karajan estate have access to another full live cycle but they're holding it back for now.
> 
> View attachment 164987
> 
> View attachment 164989


Indeed there are (at least) six cycles that are available commercially. And I have been looking forward to your review on the 66 cycle.

Apart from these six, I have been wondering about Sony's video cycle. Did it use the DG 80s cycle as its "soundtrack"? Or is it genuinely a 7th cycle? I am wondering because the recording dates do not match up; but it could also be because either or both Sony and DG were casual about those dates, of which they sometimes have been in the past.


----------



## starthrower

Skrowaczewski 
Bohm early 70s on DG
Bernstein NYP 
Klemperer 50s set 
Monteux
Half of the De Vriend Netherlands cycle


----------



## 89Koechel

JB Henson - Thanks for mentioning the "old-timers", Mr. Arturo ("Maestro", although he didn't like that word) Toscanini, and George Szell. ... BTW, Schmidt-Isserstedt is interesting. Do you think he equals/surpasses the others?


----------



## wkasimer

starthrower said:


> Half of the De Vriend Netherlands cycle


If you want the other half, you might consider this set:









In addition to the symphonies, you get excellent performances of the concerti, too. The only catch is that these aren't SACD, as the original symphony discs were.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

A question for those who own the Kletzki cycle: how is the sound? They were recorded in the 60s and I'm leery of recordings from this age. In particular, is there a harshness to the strings, is the timpani prominent and clear and is the baseline clearly audible?


----------



## Merl

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> A question for those who own the Kletzki cycle: how is the sound? They were recorded in the 60s and I'm leery of recordings from this age. In particular, is there a harshness to the strings, is the timpani prominent and clear and is the baseline clearly audible?


Judge for yourself. This clip will give you a rough idea. What I will say is that the playing of the Czech PO is brilliant and characterful throughout, especially those gorgeous Czech woodwinds. Its not a very speedy cycle so if you like much brisker Beethoven the moderate pace might not be for you, but its played with a lovely Czech swagger. Timpani can get a little buried in more congested places but it's nice and clear in the 9th scherzo and other places. As a set I rate it but not like a certain critic (ahem) who eulogises over it.


----------



## progmatist

My only complete cycle is by Daniel Barenboim & the West-Eastern Divan Orchestra. I own many other recordings, but none are complete.


----------



## Diabolo

wkasimer said:


> Actually, so many that I'd be accused of being a glutton, rather than a gourmet...
> 
> 
> 
> Only eight? And you call yourself a collector?


----------



## Diabolo




----------



## JB Henson

89Koechel said:


> JB Henson - Thanks for mentioning the "old-timers", Mr. Arturo ("Maestro", although he didn't like that word) Toscanini, and George Szell. ... BTW, Schmidt-Isserstedt is interesting. Do you think he equals/surpasses the others?


I'd say he's on par with Szell and Krips. Solid but nothing mindblowing.

Soloists on the 9th are damn good though.


----------



## 89Koechel

JB Henson said:


> I'd say he's on par with Szell and Krips. Solid but nothing mindblowing.
> 
> Soloists on the 9th are damn good though.


(soloists) - It would've been great if Bjorling (Jussi, not Sigurd) had recorded a Beethoven 9th. No doubt his presence would've put the performance PAST "solid, but not mindblowing".


----------



## geralmar

Not previously mentioned:


L.P., 1974


----------



## Subutai

I own a bunch but the 3 that knocked me sideways (and come to mind) as I suppose I had little expectation from them are:

Zinman/Zurich - expected little from Zinman because I hated his Beethoven Overtures disc, but his Symphony set is in another class.

Mackerras/Scottish Chamber - was put off buying this set because of the Val Doonican sitting in an armchair in his favourite sweater old man cover, but this is without doubt one of the finer sounding cycles out there. Better then his RLPO cycle.

Gardiner/Romantic Revolutionaries - this is the first great cycle I heard, all the more surprising as I detest period instruments. For me note perfect.

Late shout out to Karajan/Berliner late 80s digital cycle. I must say that although this cycle is derided in many circles, the Gold remastered version has the finest sound this side of SACD as well as one of THE finest Eroicas the other side of SACD.


----------



## Nipper

Heck148 said:


> There is a Reiner LvB #4 - live performance [4/58] on a CSO archival release - A friend taped it and sent it to me....It's really excellent....I wish CSO would re-release it....
> 
> There are CSO videos ['54] of Syms 7 and 2, WGN-TV Telecast concerts - both really excellent, They are my preferred versions of Reiner recordings for these works.


I finally scored a CD copy of the Reiner 4th to complete my Reiner cycle!


----------



## pianozach

Just one: Janos *Ferencsik*: Hungarian Philharmonic Orchestra

It was cheap, and sounds fine to me.


----------



## Merl

_Which Beethoven cycles do I own? _

Well on CD, here's a few.....


----------



## Merl

And this lot too. There's more but I'm having a nitemare uploading pics today so I'll call it quits there. I have most of the rest of the available cycles on the hard drive.


----------



## premont

My count is around 50, but I'm admittedly not a completist when it comes to LvB symphonies.


----------



## Merl

I think I'm on 140 or something similar at the last count. Not counted them for a long time.


----------



## AndorFoldes

Merl said:


> _Which Beethoven cycles do I own? _
> 
> Well on CD, here's a few.....


What a collection! What do you think about Weller's 9th?


----------



## Merl

AndorFoldes said:


> What a collection! What do you think about Weller's 9th?


Decent from a good cycle.


----------



## AndorFoldes

Merl said:


> Decent from a good cycle.


Decent, huh? I may have to get it just so I can hear it.


----------



## Merl

AndorFoldes said:


> Decent, huh? I may have to get it just so I can hear it.


I reviewed it many years ago on here.








Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt1


Firstly thank you to Granate for his thought-provoking, sometimes controversial but always interesting guide to many of the major Beethoven symphony cycles out there. As I said in his threads, the purpose of this thread is a supplement to Granate's threads and offer some of my own views on some...




www.talkclassical.com




My opinion of it hasn't changed much (unlike the Dohnanyi review above it that I'd rate higher nowadays) . If you can pick the Weller up at a good price go for it.. For a good cheapo cycle look online for Harnoncourt's cycle too. I keep seeing it uber cheap on the secondhand market. If you do, then buy it. You won't be disappointed. Tbh not only that one - there's a whole load of good / fine cycles showing up cheap on the secondhand market these days. I've just been on Fleabay and you can pick up the likes of Blomstedt. Karajan (50s, 60s, 80s), Menuhin, Zinman, Mackerras and Barenboim for under £7 with p&p (some are much cheaper). Still plenty of bargains to be had. I picked up that Weller cycle in two volumes on ebay many years ago for a few quid per volume. One volume arrived still shrink wrapped. If you only buy digital files you'd pay way more than that to d/l them. It's worth just buying them, ripping them and chucking them in a box in the attic at that price. Happy days. 😄


----------



## AndorFoldes

Merl said:


> I reviewed it many years ago on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merl's Beethoven Symphony Cycle Reviews Pt1
> 
> 
> Firstly thank you to Granate for his thought-provoking, sometimes controversial but always interesting guide to many of the major Beethoven symphony cycles out there. As I said in his threads, the purpose of this thread is a supplement to Granate's threads and offer some of my own views on some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkclassical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion of it hasn't changed much (unlike the Dohnanyi review above it that I'd rate higher nowadays) . If you can pick the Weller up at a good price go for it.. For a good cheapo cycle look online for Harnoncourt's cycle too. I keep seeing it uber cheap on the secondhand market. If you do, then buy it. You won't be disappointed. Tbh not only that one - there's a whole load of good / fine cycles showing up cheap on the secondhand market these days. I've just been on Fleabay and you can pick up the likes of Blomstedt. Karajan (50s, 60s, 80s), Menuhin, Zinman, Mackerras and Barenboim for under £7 with p&p (some are much cheaper). Still plenty of bargains to be had. I picked up that Weller cycle in two volumes on ebay many years ago for a few quid per volume. One volume arrived still shrink wrapped. If you only buy digital files you'd pay way more than that to d/l them. It's worth just buying them, ripping them and chucking them in a box in the attic at that price. Happy days. 😄


Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I was thinking mainly about the ninth from Weller's cycle. It's so hard to find a ninth with really good sound, maybe it's hard to record such a large group of musicians. I found Weller's fifth online and sampled it. It's a slower, grand romantic approach, but not badly recorded.


----------



## Merl

AndorFoldes said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I was thinking mainly about the ninth from Weller's cycle. It's so hard to find a ninth with really good sound, maybe it's hard to record such a large group of musicians. I found Weller's fifth online and sampled it. It's a slower, grand romantic approach, but not badly recorded.


If sound is very important then try one of the recordings below. If you can stream then audition them first. All have impressive sound...

Wand
Barenboim (Berlin)
Norrington SWR
Gielen SWR
Adam Fischer
Mackerras SCO
De Vriend
Skrowaczewski
Haitink LSO
Lan Shui
Harnoncourt
Chailly
Gardiner
Tilson Thomas San Francisco
Tennstedt LPO
Michael Sanderling
Paavo Jarvi
Jansons BRSO
Rattle BPO
Zinman
Vanska
Honeck

Before anyone says anything, I'm not saying these are my favourites, or the 'best' but if sound is a primary concern for this poster these are all recorded really well. I would say sample them first. There's a heap of different styles in that list above from the slower more granitic to the fleeter HIP-stylee. Really depends on what the poster wants. Lots of these are on streaming sites and some are available on YouTube to give you some idea of what might fit. As regards Weller his is a fairly traditional set. It's decent enough but unspectacular and the 9th is solid but not paeticularly exciting and the sound isn't as good as the list above. In that lot there's an account by Tilson Thomas with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra that was released through the SFSO. It's a slow burner of an account that starts gathering some real momentum from the 2nd movement onwards. The sound is crystal clear and realistic and it may be one of the best sounding orchestral recordings around. The final movement is really impressive and exciting. If sound is a primary mover you should really check it out. Good luck with your listening.🎻


----------



## AndorFoldes

Merl said:


> If sound is very important then try one of the recordings below. If you can stream then audition them first. All have impressive sound...
> 
> Wand
> Barenboim (Berlin)
> Norrington SWR
> Gielen SWR
> Adam Fischer
> Mackerras SCO
> De Vriend
> Skrowaczewski
> Haitink LSO
> Lan Shui
> Harnoncourt
> Chailly
> Gardiner
> Tilson Thomas San Francisco
> Tennstedt LPO
> Michael Sanderling
> Paavo Jarvi
> Jansons BRSO
> Rattle BPO
> Zinman
> Vanska
> Honeck
> 
> Before anyone says anything, I'm not saying these are my favourites, or the 'best' but if sound is a primary concern for this poster these are all recorded really well. I would say sample them first. There's a heap of different styles in that list above from the slower more granitic to the fleeter HIP-stylee. Really depends on what the poster wants. Lots of these are on streaming sites and some are available on YouTube to give you some idea of what might fit. As regards Weller his is a fairly traditional set. It's decent enough but unspectacular and the 9th is solid but not paeticularly exciting and the sound isn't as good as the list above. In that lot there's an account by Tilson Thomas with the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra that was released through the SFSO. It's a slow burner of an account that starts gathering some real momentum from the 2nd movement onwards. The sound is crystal clear and realistic and it may be one of the best sounding orchestral recordings around. The final movement is really impressive and exciting. If sound is a primary mover you should really check it out. Good luck with your listening.🎻


Thank you so much for doing this. I will go through and sample these performances. Some are familiar to me from before, but it doesn't hurt to have another listen.


----------

